# why do my goats spine hairs stand up sometimes?



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

the hairs on there back spine stick up some times. and do goats lick people like dogs? :question:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Spine hairs will stick up because they feel threatened by something...or when they show agression to each other...and yes they will lick at your skin for the salt. Not neccessarily showing affection..like a dog will.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

they often do it to make themselves look bigger and more impressive - when they are fighting or rumbling or establishing pecking order etc. they occasionally do it when they are unhappy, or just when they are cold

goats lick people but not for the same reasons as dogs. goats lick to get the salt off your skin. but also sometimes you just get an oddball that likes to like you lol I have one called chelsea - she just doesnt leave me alone


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes..... I agree with everyone......... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Yup, every time Hope sees a dog her hair stands up and she gets ready to beat them up. She also licks my skin for the salt.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, when my goats hair stands up, It reminds me of a dog. Have you ever seen a dog ready to fight before? Their hair stands up on it's spine the same way. There could be something tasty on your skin sometimes, mine will lick if I have eaten something they like the smell of.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

We get a kick out of them when two are playing and the hair stands up on their back, it looks so funny. It looks really funny when the babies do it and they think or act like they are going to take on a big one.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

my two nigies do the hair thing ALL the time. I think its histerical a little goatie mohawk :greengrin: and mine have never licked me, but they lick all kinds of other stuff.


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

Its the goat version of raised hackles.


----------

